# Canadian plant sites



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Anyone know of any Canadian plant sites that sell to canadians? I want to do an order.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

The only place I know of is ottawaaquatics.ca. I have never ordered from there though. HTH.


----------



## kaaikop (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey fellow Canadians! :icon_bigg 

Hard to find good plants here!
There is this guy in Rimouski, QC who seems to have started a nice little 
online shop for plants (not sure if he speaks english though...) I probably can
help with that. I have not ordered from him, but from what I read in the 
french speaking forum here in QC, people seem to be very pleased with their
orders. I will probably give it a shot when I'm ready (still planning here...).

anyway, here is the link: www.aquatropique.com/
He is also importing driftwood & fishes.
I will keep you posted when I place my first order.

Cheers (he!) roud:


----------



## fraynes1 (May 2, 2005)

*Thunder Bay Supplier*

Hey Guys and Gals

Here is a guy in Thunder Bay, who has just started supplying plants and will ship anywhere in Canada. His name is James Foley. I have been dealing with him locally and he is very knowledgeable and his stock increases every week I go in there.

Prices are reasonable and plants are in great shape! If you are looking for something in particular or prices just email him and he will respond asap!

Support the small guy!!

Here is his link

http://www.members.shaw.ca/aquascapes/


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

Thunder Bay Aquascapes


----------



## Defchilde (Jul 12, 2005)

http://www.aquapassion.com/

Nice store....


----------



## brad (Aug 11, 2005)

Contact Tropica. They have 2 distributors in Canada, and those distributors will tell you the best places to buy.


----------



## Suzanne (Jan 14, 2006)

http://www.aquariumplants.com/


----------

